# Ripped off by Nissan Canada Finance or dealer not sure which



## timinatortfd (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey, I hope one of you can help me out. In Jan 2000 I leased an Altima which I loved. In fact I extended my lease beyond Jan 2004 for another year with the option of terminating early without penalty as long as I went with another Nissan product. So, in late Nov 2004 I terminated my lease and leased an X-Trail. I had the impression from the dealer that the security deposit from the Altima would roll over and be applied to the new X-Trail so I wouldn't have to make another security deposit ( i was wrong on this which I just found out because a security deposit was not required ). 

Anyway, I just returned the X-Trail ( the lease was up ) and purchased a different brand vehicle since nothing at the present time in the Nissan lineup suited me ( the rogue is not an X-trail replacement in my books ). So of course I asked about my security deposit. The dealer told me that I would have to take that up with Nissan Canada Finance since it is not a dealer issue. Made sense at the time....

But, Nissan Canada Finance says that they did not get paperwork for the return the Altima until feb 2005. To make a long story short, it turns out that they not only refuse to return my security deposit, but they had also withdrawn a payment from my account in 2004. They claim that because they did not get the paperwork that I must have been in possession of the vehicle. In fact they want to bill be even more! NCF also says this is a dealer issue and I must take it up with my dealer in Halifax. 

So, I'm out $836 plus the 6.75% interest that I was billed by NCF since 2000 and I am going to have a real fight on my hands to get either party to stand up and ante up. Any others have any similar SCAMs done to them by NCF or have some direction I could take legal or otherwise? Needless to say, I WONT be looking at another Nissan even though I like the brand. If this is how the customer is taken care of then I want nothing to do with them other than see them in court to settle this.

The dealer finance lady is quite nice, the NCF folks are hit and miss. You know, good cop/bad cop! So, if you are returning a lease, keep an eye on your bank account. It seems they want your money long after you return the car. I even had to put a stop payment on the X-trail so they wouldn't take out the following month.

Any comments?


----------



## timinatortfd (Jun 8, 2006)

Just an update - about time I guess. 

Turns out it was a problem with the dealer AND NCF. It was the dealers responsibility to provide me with all the documents I needed. As the consumer I was only aware of the documents that the dealer told me about and they did not tell me about or provide me any document saying I had formally returned the Altima... just that I had picked up the X-Trail. Further to this it turns out that they did not notify NCF that I had returned the Altima until 3 months later. So they assumed I had both vehicles. I can see NCFs point on this. So after MUCH effort and a number of months, the dealer cut me a check for my lost security deposit. But that's all. NCF claimed they would forgive the further 2 payments they claimed I owed to complete a full year of additional lease. It seems NCF led me astray too. They claimed that I could extend my lease for an additional year and get out of the lease without any penalties within the year as long as I went with another Nissan product. Turns out what they meant was there was no penalty payment required but you still had to pay the full years lease regardless.Nice eh.

Too bad really. I liked the Nissan's I had and would have enjoyed another. But not this time. And not for a while yet. And If I ever do, it will not be at that dealer or any other one associated with it, nor will it be financed via NCF. So I can most likely say it will never be another Nissan. Nice vehicles... but the rest of the crap you have to put up with is NOT WORTH IT! Getting proper customer service should not be like pulling your own teeth.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

sounds like you are blaming the whole of nissan's company over some stupid human errors...

the dealer you delt with is what caused all these problems... period... as for NCF the dealer should have made sure you completly understood everything...

BUT

you are also to blame in part since you made assumptions, by "getting hte impression from the dealer" 

obivously the impression you got was wrong, and you should have made certain about what you were doing...

BUT... once again

the first thing you did wrong in the VERY begining was leasing the vehicle...

never lease always buy, it gives you much more protection... car companies make soooo much more money of leasing and in the end it leaves you with nothing... live and learn i guess...

i hope you stick with nissans as they are great vehicles... there are only 2 other companies that i consider to be of equal quality, but they cost much much more


----------

